# Program to remove duplicate files?



## nopeeking (Jan 8, 2004)

I've transferred stuff from one computer to another, and I've found that I have duplicates of alot of photos. Is there a small program I can download and run that will help me get rid of duplicates?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

If you just want to search for duplicate filenames get AllDup.

There's another free program that does a more complete job by finding duplicate images, regardless of filenames. It's called VisiPics, a pretty cool program.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You better watch out using a program like that because some files with the same name need to be in more then one place so you do not want to be deleting them.

If your just doing folders of images or music and want to take out then you should be OK but don't go into other places.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Take a bitter look at VisiPics hewee, it actually appears to do comparisons of the contents. I agree that file names alone don't get it done.


----------



## nopeeking (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks guys. If anyone thinks of anything else I could try, let me know.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> Take a bitter look at VisiPics hewee, it actually appears to do comparisons of the contents. I agree that file names alone don't get it done.


That is more for duplicate and not duplicate files like the other one so would be a lot safer. 
Even still if you are like me and edit images you better take a closer look to make sure.
Adding one small thing or effect to a image may seem to look the same till you take a close look and your want to do that in the full size image.
One thing to help out is when you edit and use the save-as is to just add a -1, -2, -3 etc to the file name because that tells me something is not the same.

Another thing to look out for is two images with the same name is the file size even more if they are pictures you took because you may of made copies to post or email so you have a smaller or a compress on that is not going to look as good and you do not want to keep the compress copy and delete the other one.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've used VisiPics a couple of times now, and I can tell you on it's tightest setting, it's very selective. It works very well, and as you say, you can maximize it and examine the matches to make sure you agree. It's a winner.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks John 
I should try it out.


----------

